# Canadian National Railways Super Continental Coffee Cup



## Skylark (Sep 16, 2015)

Whilst digging in my dump site, I came across this mostly intact cup that came off of a Canadian National Railway passenger train in 1953 or so. It is unfortunately missing its handle, but this is probably the reason it was thrown in the trash in the first place. Made by Medalta Potteries Limited.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 16, 2015)

Very cool.


----------



## 2find4me (Sep 16, 2015)

Interesting find, and welcome to the forum! I would love to see any other finds that you found in your dump.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks! Here is a picture (blurry, unfortunately) of my whole collection, mostly newer bottles though.


----------



## RCO (Sep 20, 2015)

I found a CN kitchen knife once a long a railway , they did seem to produce a lot of items with there logo on it . its too bad its damaged it be a neat cup . what bottles are in the picture / what area are they from ? any pop bottles


----------



## Skylark (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes, both Canadian National and Canadian Pacific put their logo on most of their items. I have several newer (1980s) pieces of CNR flatware, however they are from Cabooses so they are not as ornate. I found another one the other day that is in 95% perfect condition except for a small chip in the back. As for other bottles, I have dug them all in the Greater Sudbury area. I do have a few pop bottles, including 2 1950s coke bottles, a Sudbury Brewing & Malting Company bottle, 2 Canada Dry bottles, and an Up Town bottle.


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi : Growing up in Niagara Falls , Ontario , I dug behind the Train Station on Bridge St. and dug literally hundreds of the same "logo" items. Dinner Plates , desert plates , cups , gravy boats tea cups , etc. , etc.  Unfortunately all were broken. Some had minor chips but I brought everything home , cleaned them up, glued them back together. Kept them for a time, but ended up throwing them out.

Awesome pieces though.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds like alot of work to just throw them out???


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 14, 2016)

I love old dishes with the logos of railroads and hotels and things on them.  There's a dump not far from me that's packed with that stuff, including a lot of Canadian National stuff (though all of it older than that cup).  Only intact thing I've found has been a turn of the century spoon, sadly.  I think it was a dump for a company that removed trash from various institutions, since there's a mix of unrelated companies but almost no household trash.
I don't expect to find much of that sort of thing intact in the wild, but I'm always checking at thrift stores and garage sales as well.  The other day I found a couple of serving plates from the Canadian Forces, which weren't as old as I'd hoped they were but still interesting.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 17, 2016)

Pretty cool! I like seeing stuff from the railroads!!!


----------

